# ford 3000 pre force



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello all problems with my 3000 oil coming out of breather pipe and also dipstick what could be the problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I assume this is the gasoline version and the fuel pump is mechanical? If so, It's likely the fuel pump leaking fuel past the diaphragm and the fuel is getting into your oil raising the level. I had a 1953 Dodge truck that started doing that to me!


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello this is the deisel version of the ford 3000 pre force


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The phrase "pre force" is rarely used in the US. Mostly it is a Brit term.
All pre force really means is a pre 1968 tractor.
So unless you are from the UK I would drop the use of it as all it does is confuse people here. Just give us the year of your tractor instead. If you don't know the year we can help you ID it.
And the preforce/force engines are mostly alike anyway with small differences like the oil filter (canister vs screw on) and freeze plugs (screw in vs press in).
The issue you are having with oil could be a couple of things. First of all an overfilled crankcase could be the cause
of oil blowing out. Manual says 8 quarts of engine oil in the crankcase. Drain your oil and measure it going back in. It could be you have the wrong dipstick.
Some of the early 3000s used a Simms injector pump. Most 3000s used the CAV pump. Which one do you have? I'm not real familiar with the Simms but it is possible it is leaking diesel into the crankcase through the front pump seal. Does the oil smell like it has diesel in it?
Is the engine oil increasing as you run it?
Also worn power steering pump seal can cause an engine to "make oil". Are you having to add ps fluid regularly?
Lastly, a badly worn engine could have enough blowby to cause that the oil to blow out. But it would be hard to start and smoke a lot if that was the case.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Philip, welcome to the tractor forum.

Excellent post by 'Ultradog'. Please read it carefully to determine if anything you observe "fits" his descriptions.

One other detail that I can think of.....Are you from the UK or Canada? Using Imperial quarts? Your engine requires 8 US quarts. An imperial quart equals 1.2 US quarts. So, if you added 8 imperial quarts to the engine, that would be 9.6 US quarts, which is 1.6 quarts overfull.....too much.

Another possibility is coolant leakage into the engine oil. Is your oil 'milky' in appearance?


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Philip, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Excellent post by 'Ultradog'. Please read it carefully to determine if anything you observe "fits" his descriptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi all the oil dosen,t smell of diesel & now water in oil i have a simms pump a friend of mine thinks its head casket but it starts on one then goes up to 2 then 3 but will not start unless you use the cold button all the time.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Philip,
It could be a head gasket leak. That's the first thing that came to mind, but you want to check the peripheral items first before pulling the head. It may also be a cracked head. 

In cold weather, diesels normally need the cold start button for starting. 

Also, as a side maintenance note, I think the Simms pump requires regular oil changes when you change engine oil.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> Philip,
> It could be a head gasket leak. That's the first thing that came to mind, but you want to check the peripheral items first before pulling the head. It may also be a cracked head.
> 
> In cold weather, diesels normally need the cold start button for starting.
> ...


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello what would have to happen if it needed engine rebuild can you tell me please.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Philip, are you sitting down??

The cost to have a shop completely rebuild your engine will run about $3500-$4000 in my area. Since your tractor will start, your compression is OK. A diesel with low compression will not start. So hopefully you do not need a rebuild at this time.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi im in the uk didn,t do any thing to it yesterday cos we had snow ,would the old liners have to be machined out or can the be pushed out by hand.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your original tractor engine was parent bore, which means it had NO liners....the bore was in the block. Therefore you have to bore it out and install liners to get it back to spec. Unless someone has bored and sleeved (liners) it already to make a repairs. If it already has liners, you can get a tool to pull and install same. 

Question for you.....are you referring to the "cold start" button on the Simms injection pump? Below is a quote of a post written by *Bern* on the YT forum:
_____________________________________________________

"Cold start buttons are only located on tractors with the "Simms" or "Minimec" type inline pumps. The inline pumps can be identified by all the injection lines coming straight out of the top of the pump, as opposed to a distributor type where the lines come out at all different angles.

The inline pumps were used on some 3000s and almost all 5000s (tractors pre '75). The cold start button is located at the pivot point for the kill lever on the pump. To activate this button, the throttle must be pulled back at least half way, and the kill lever must be in the run position. Pressing the button does two things: 1) it increases the normal maximum fuel delivery by roughly 50%, and 2) it retards the timing somewhat. Both of these factors make the engine easier starting in the cold.
You'll know when someone has used on of these things when you see them start their tractor and it immediately races to a high idle for just a second, and a big cloud of black smoke comes out the stack.
Distributor type pumps unfortunately had no provisions for this kind of cold weather assist. Best to use either a manifold heater or block heater on these guys if it gets cold (or, least preferable) ether, used in extreme moderation!"


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi it does have a button on the injector pump but will only start when this is pushed in & it has to be used every time when starting.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi just a up date we renewed the head casket ,done the pump timing which was way out it still put oil out of dip stick and a little out of breather any help much gratefull.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

At this point I would do a compression test. Eliminate that as the source of the blowing oil.


----------



## philip butler (Sep 9, 2017)

Well today we took head back of and found 2 broken pistons


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks like they gave it too much ether.
Sad.
Too bad you're not closer. I have a couple sets of new pistons for a 175 that I'd sell cheap.


----------

